# Maryland Sheep & Wool Festival - PICTURES ADDED.



## SheepGirl (May 1, 2012)

It's this weekend, May 5 & 6. Lots of great food and _thousands_ of sheep. And _thousands_ of people! There's plenty of workshops and classes and also lots of entertainment. In addition to sheep, some people bring llamas, alpacas, and fiber goats (angoras, pygoras, cashmere, etc). So it's a lot of fun.

I'll be there, though I'm not sure what day(s) or time I'll be there yet. Normally I go on Saturday and I get there by noonish...but now with me able to drive, I might be able to go both days and stay as long as I want  (my parents get bored because, while they like sheep, they don't like 'em enough to stick around 'em all day) I'll be taking a bunch of pictures...which reminds me, I need to get a new memory card and some batteries  ...but I will try to get some pictures of each breed so that way we can use them for the breed pages here on BYH.

Anyone else going?

_*Pictures were added so that way those who don't attend can see what the festival is like.*_


----------



## purplequeenvt (May 2, 2012)

Not going, but I wish I was! 

I've only been once (other family members have gone several times). The time I went, our 15 passenger van died a few days before we left so we rented an RV and went down in that! It was so much fun. We parked on the grounds and spent the entire weekend sheep-gazing (this may have been right before/right after we first got sheep).


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 2, 2012)

I'm going!!  My sister is coming up from NC and we'll be there all day on Saturday!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (May 2, 2012)

I'm going on Sunday


----------



## BrownSheep (May 2, 2012)

If only I wasnt 2,400 miles away. *sigh*  that sounds like my sort of fun.


----------



## SheepGirl (May 5, 2012)

I went there today and I took a bunch of photos...I uploaded them onto my mom's computer and uploaded them from there. Unfortunately I didn't realize some didn't copy from my camera to a folder on the computer until AFTER I deleted them from the camera. Hopefully my mom will let me go back again tomorrow to take pictures of the breeds I missed.

But here are my favorites:

Moorit Merino Ram






Angora Doe





Blue-Eyed Huyacaya Alpaca





Close-Up of Blue Eye





Suri Alpaca Fleece





Border Leicester





Corriedale





Bluefaced Leicester





Southdown





Shropshire





Cheviot





Barbados Blackbelly (Polled) and American Blackbelly (Horned) Rams





Rambouillet





Angora Rabbits





Cotswold





Wensleydale





Polled Dorset





Karakul Fleece





If you guys went and took pictures, please feel free to share them here!!


----------



## BrownSheep (May 5, 2012)

My displeasure at being over 2000 miles away just grew.


----------



## purplequeenvt (May 6, 2012)

Do you remember who brought those Border Leicester?


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (May 6, 2012)

Love the blue eye picture.  It looks like an ocean wave. So pretty. 


 I am alas not going today.      But I'm sending my loom reed w/ a friend so hopefully she can find a replacement.     Sigh.... such pretty fibers.  I will go drink coffee, mourn and pet my bag of llama roving.


----------



## SheepGirl (May 6, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> My displeasure at being over 2000 miles away just grew.


I'm sorry 



			
				purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> Do you remember who brought those Border Leicester?


I'm couldn't remember who brought her, but I zoomed in on her Scrapie tag and the flock ID is PA93...so I looked on the Voluntary Scrapie Flock Certification Flock Database and it's a Roclan's Farm ewe.



			
				SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Love the blue eye picture.  It looks like an ocean wave. So pretty.
> 
> 
> I am alas not going today.      But I'm sending my loom reed w/ a friend so hopefully she can find a replacement.     Sigh.... such pretty fibers.  I will go drink coffee, mourn and pet my bag of llama roving.


Yep, I love how that photo turned out.

But that stinks you can't come today  Hopefully your friend will have a fantastic time and get you your loom reed!


----------



## Waterfall (May 7, 2012)

My Shropshire's look kinda like that one with no wool.  I really liked that Corredale.


----------

